# can I carry on a guitar & how strict is the weight limit



## maudlinmurray (Nov 30, 2009)

It's hard for me to gauge what exactly 50 lbs feels like so I was wondering how strict they are on this limit. This is my first train ride and I'm moving across the country so i've got a lot of luggage. Also, can I carry-on my guitar? I know there are size restrictions and I wasn't sure if this would fall under the category. Checking my guitar always makes me nervous for planes at least. Thanks


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 30, 2009)

I've seen plenty of on-board guitars. As long as you can handle it yourself and stow it it's fine.

If you check a bag it must be 50lbs, they weigh it. carry on the rule is, if you can carry it by yourself you can carry it on.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 30, 2009)

As ALC said, if it is checked, they weigh it. I heard stories such as when the passenger had 2 bags - one was 51 or 52 lbs and the other was like 20 lbs - and they had to switch some stuff between cases to get below 50 lbs! But if you can carry it on by yourself without assistance, they don't weigh it - nor really care.

As far as guitars, I would say no problem. I have seen many "jam sessions" in the lounge car over the years!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 30, 2009)

They didn't weigh my duffel bag in BOS or CLE during the Gathering, which was weird. The first time I assumed he picked it up and knew it was underweight, the second time he didn't even touch it--

I image the 50lb limit is for the employees, it is the most their job descriptions require them to lift. It prevents on the job injuries.


----------



## Cassie K (Sep 27, 2010)

This is a huge help for me. My boyfriend is moving the whole way from FL to PA just to be with me, and we've been so worried about how he's going to get his guitar here. But if they don't really check the carry-on luggage, than Amtrak is perfect!


----------



## Brandon V (Sep 27, 2010)

Fyi.. I'm lucky enough to get on and off at station in MN that:

1) dont have checked bag services

2) they dont seem to care on the Empire builder. Once i hopped on the train in Minneapolis to Saint Cloud only, which is the next station up.. I had more than the 2 bag carry on limits. I was moving some stuff from home to school.. the people in the station at minneapolis winked at me and said as long as u can carry it all yourself.. and told me to get on the train.. seems like they are more lax than the airlines.. but then again.. i've never checked any bags on Amtrak.. always carried myself onto the train, since none of the end or beginning stations i get on or off from have baggage service.. namely.. Red wing or Saint Cloud. Minnesota.


----------



## lthanlon (Sep 27, 2010)

Not only are you allowed to carry on your guitar, I've often heard lounge car attendants make announcements in which they invite those with musical instruments to play in the lounge. They generally specify that they want "acoustic" guitar only.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 27, 2010)

Many years ago on Metroliner service, I had to sometimes buy a second seat for my Tuba. Sometimes it proved to be a better seat-mate :lol:


----------



## guest (Sep 27, 2010)

I've carried my guitar on dozens of Amtraks trains, never with a problem. And yes sometimes I do some playing in the lounge car, I love to meet another musician or singer.

If you have connections to make, (usually in big stations) it's a great way to pass time and meet people in between trains.

Best to you


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 27, 2010)

Pastor Dave said:


> Many years ago on Metroliner service, I had to sometimes buy a second seat for my Tuba. Sometimes it proved to be a better seat-mate :lol:


Another Tuba player!! I played the Sousaphone in high school, back when they weighed 35 pounds!!

I played a Tuba in the concert band and the Sousaphone in the marching band.


----------



## scott (Nov 28, 2011)

When you carry on a guitar-do you have to straddle it the whole trip and if you can stow it-is the baggage stowage area secure or could someone make a run for it with my guitar in the deboarding confusion? Thanks!


----------



## Donctor (Nov 28, 2011)

scott said:


> When you carry on a guitar-do you have to straddle it the whole trip and if you can stow it-is the baggage stowage area secure or could someone make a run for it with my guitar in the deboarding confusion? Thanks!


There is certainly adequate storage space above the seats and/or at the end of the car. I've done it many, many times. As for stowing it, if you're on a double-decker (known as "Superliner") train, additional storage space is provided downstairs by the door. I wouldn't leave the guitar here, though it seems unlikely that anyone would take it.


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 28, 2011)

I have ridden across the US 4 times R/T and always had a guitar with me. No problemo. I keep it overhead.

And yeah, you get a chance to play it sometimes. I always try to make sure it is cool with others nearby. I have jammed a few times with other folks.

Once a conductor on the Northeast Regional made me stop playing it - and got booed and hissed buy the others in the cafe car. But I did as he said.

Have fun!


----------



## dart330 (Nov 28, 2011)

Leaving from Miami this summer they weighed our carryons as soon as we walked through the station door. Only place I have ever had it happen.


----------



## RRUserious (Nov 29, 2011)

After 40 years of flying only, I took the Empire Builder. I checked my rolling suitcase just I would have on a flight. But when we boarded, I saw people dragging a house full of goods onto the coach. I wondered silently why they would bother with that much stuff. I finally decided it must be something about being able to leave the station immediately rather than going to the luggage counter. Coming back, I had everything with me. But as a veteran flyer, it wasn't that much stuff. I think riding trains teaches people to take more stuff along. If I had as much stuff as some of those passengers, I'd probably freight it to a destination. I wouldn't want to handle it every time I got on or off a train.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 29, 2011)

Not all stations have a checked baggage option and passengers

are forced to carry their baggage. I have never experienced

weighing carry-on pieces. It would be very time consuming

to do this at NYP.


----------

